# Need Help With Pipes Under Sink



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 21, 2011)

hello!! new to the community and im looking for a little bit of help with a problem i am having. i recently purchased an R/O unit to get better, cleaner water. i need to have it installed under my sink. as i went to install the system i started having some major issues. first off the main valve to the R/O system is a tad bit larger in diameter, so the are 2 different size threads. then, as i went to go turn the valves off (first off i really did not know i was messing with the hot water valve) they started to leak. then i turn the hot water back on from the knob and nothing is coming out of the faucet now. i was told i need to replace the compression valves. the whole set up. the pipes are threaded, but i do not know how rusted they are, if it by removing the valves (the knobs) i will be able to get the new ones installed properly. im guessing the mechanism inside the valve busted on the inside and that is why no water is flowing out. im renting. i have no money to fix this problem with. im pretty inclined to figure this problem out if someone can walk me through it. i just need to know if what im going to do will correct the issues im now having. here is a pic of the underneath of my sink. im really hoping i can swap out the knob/valves housing (im a real newb when it comes to plumbing). if it was not for my new R/O system i really wouldn't have even started messing around under there. please help me....


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 21, 2011)

oh!! i forgot to mention.... the R/O fitting that needs to fit in between the line leading to the cold water and the out water flow part on the compression valve. here is what the fitting for the system looks like.


----------



## Redwood (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay...
The #1 rule when renting is don't mess with your landlord's plumbing...
Just touching it can get you in trouble....

In fact me the plumber doesn't even touch the plumbing when a tenant calls until the landlord says go ahead....

It really probably wasn't your fault even that there was a problem all you did was shut the valve off and the problems began....

Now to fix the problem you will need to shut the water off to the whole house and replace the valve that had the washer break apart and block the tube up to the sink....

What happens when the valve to the whole house decides to break as it probably is a gate valve which often do break?

Also those faucet supplies are looking pretty sketchy and I would replace those as well as I doubt that they would stand up to being removed....

The bright side is the angle stop valve that you are going to replace is a compression valve so you don't need a torch and chance burning down the house....

So if you are lucky and don't break the main valve which will require the water company to shut off water to the house....

All you will need are:

a double outlet compression 5/8" od angle stop with 3/8" compression outlets for the hot side. 

a single outlet compression 5/8" od angle stop with a 3/8" compression outlet.

2 - 3/8" compression by 1/2" IPS braided stainless steel faucet supplies long enough to reach from the angle stop valve to the faucet inlet...

And Maybe a new dishwasher supply but maybe not...

That's if all goes well and you don't flood the place.... Good Luck!

If you pull that off we can talk about hooking up the RO filter....


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 22, 2011)

OK!!!! I DID IT!!!!

it only took 3 trips to Home Depot, but i have all the connections in place, with only a very very minimal intsy wintsy drop coming out from the plastic R/O ball valve. i can live with that for now. 

SO!!!! now that i have that all installed and ready for the R/O system. i have hooked up the R/O system. and im puzzled! i have the tube from the waterline going from the cold water valve to the 1st line of the R/O system. now!! the R/O system only (per the directions), says i have 1 incoming line, 1 waste line, and 1 line to the faucet. i chose a faucet. i had the option of a reserve tank. i chose the faucet option. i have a tube for waste, a incoming tube and a tube that connects to the faucet. they are all connected...YET I STILL HAVE A FILTER THAT HAS NO TUBE ATTACHED AND WATER IS FLOWING OUT OF ONE OF THE CONNECTIONS. im seriously wigging out over this. what am i missing? this is the system i have. after going to the website i figured out my problem. i purchased a 2-out R/O system. so, i do know NOW! how it works....

here is my next delema!!! since i have a 2-out system. (thinking of returning it for a 1-out system). the pressure is not up to par in the faucet out. the other ball valve attached to the system seems to have decent power. each out is just a different filtration, as you can see in the link. should i return this system for a 1-out system? ive been thru hell and back today getting this installed properly. 

and about the landlord. the way that crap was i did him a favor by replacing all them faulty rusted parts. my outlook on the situation anyways. i agree with you though. i know how that could have went south had i asked. im not waiting 20 years to have clean water at home just because im renting. my fish and plants would suffer. and my pets too!! water is crap here. 

thanks for the fast reply!! highly appreciated new friend!!:beer:

ps. the water in the pasta pot tastesssss ssssooooooooo gooooooood!!!!! just need to make it come out of the faucet with more force. 

oh!! another pss. the water coming out of the cold and hot water faucet prior to this project whistled and was very loud and annoying. that is long gone and they are now whisper quite!!!! if anything this was worth all the hassle just for that!! sa-weet!!!


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 22, 2011)

PureWaterClub.com

sry...here is the link


----------



## Redwood (Aug 22, 2011)

The reason the water comes out slow is because the water is filtered very slowly in RO...

You want the reserve tank so that the water being filtered during periods of non use can be saved for future use. You can then draw it from the storage rather than waiting on the filter.

Can you post a picture of what you did with the stop valves, supply lines, and the RO connection with the valve showing the leak?

The leak is something you should be concerned about because even a slight drip can cause a lot of damage to cabinets and the house.


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 22, 2011)

the wood was warped prior to moving in. 

i have a pasta pot catching the slow drip, and yes! i am concerned. i just do not have the concern to worry about it today. tomorrow is another day. 

i suppose i could get the tank. the tank holds 4 gal at a time. will that help fill the jugs faster?

im going to bed soon. but first thing when i wake up i will take pics and post them. i appreciate your help!! ive just had a rough day. its hot here the summer kills me. thanks for your concern and help. i will most definitely post pics. 

thank you again!!!:


----------



## Redwood (Aug 22, 2011)

The tank would definitely help. RO filters produce the filtered water at a rate that could be described as a dribble. Having the ability to store the water in the tank for later use would allow the RO filter to keep producing water when it is not being used for later use and in your case have 4 gallons ready for use limited only by the size of the tube transporting it and the faucet.


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats crappy!!! i do not like that at all!! im returning this unit and until i can find a system that is up to par im just going to be lugging jugs back from the store. this sucks!!! all this work and for what? nothing!! not too happy with this system. after all the work i put into it. i filled a glass of water and there was crap all in my cup. floaters, debris. it tasted ok. i checked the ph and it is actually higher then the water i was using before. i do not know if it changed the ppm. i do not have a ppm meter yet. all in all i think im going to have a problem returning it too. the company Purewaterclub seem like a bunch of nazi's. when purchasing i left a note in the payment. no reply, no communication. so, im a little bummed today. i was all stoked and excited i finally hooked it up. the system started to leak on me. and in more then 1 spot. i do not have the time nor the patience to deal with a weak half *** system. my plan is to return this crap and purchase a Hydrologic system off ebay. the $224 (free shipping) model. if i can get a refund. if not ill try hustling this crap on ebay or CL. i appreciate your help and guidance. only if you lived in this state i would pay you to install my unit, under the table of course, lol!! i get really bummed out when i can not figure something out. this should have been a simple plug and drink system. that is what they made it seem like. if purchase this unit: Hydrologic STEALTH RO 200 Reverse Osmosis 200 gl/day | eBay will i still have the same issues? the tank is only 3 gal. not 4. i use at least 6-8 gallons per day on my plants. and then me and my lady drink about 1-1.5 gal a day. technically i could get away with only 15 gpd. i have no clue what to do at this point. im super anal about faulty merchandise i hate companies with poor customer service skills. all i want is a decent up to par system where it does not take a half hr to fill 1 gal jug!!!!! is this too much to ask for roughly $200?????? im I the one being unreasonable here?


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 22, 2011)

oh. and a system that i can take out of the box, plug it up and NOT HAVE ANY LEAKS!!!!!


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 22, 2011)

am i drinking water out of the wrong filter? what is the purpose of having a 2-out system? the Purewaterclub gets great reviews!! i mean i have not ready a bad on yet. go to any Aquarium forum and everyone loves there systems. but everyone says they always have an issue with their systems straight out of the box. which nozzle should i get water from? which nozzle for plants? what is the purpose of having a 2-out nozzle system??? back to the drawing board....!


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 22, 2011)

hey!!! what if i get one of those pumps?? the booster pumps. they are not cheap. they are roughly $200. im finding out the best way to use these units is to get a reseivor. i knew i would be filling up the gal jugs. i just didnt think it would take sooooo long.


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 22, 2011)

oh!!! and because im still seeing contaminants...does that mean i need to flush it through for the first 15 minutes?? im hearing some people have done that. people swear by these units. everyone loves the simplicity of the install and the fact that there so cheap if you need to preplace anything you just throw it out and buy a new system. seems terribly bad for th environment though. i wouldn't do that. BUT!!!! people DO have problems with them straight out of the box. if there were sooooooo damn awesome they would have 0 problems out of the box. right?!


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Aug 22, 2011)

im thinking about picking up a 40gal trash bin form Home Depot. and just filling that up. im sorry for all the continuous posts. i wake up early and am self employed.


----------



## TroutMaster3000 (Sep 3, 2011)

HEY!!!! im back!!! after 12 days (11 days using the system)!! the system has grown on me!! 

HOWEVER!!! 

PUREWATERCLUB SUCKS ***!!!!!

***

i just typed all the cons and the 1 pro of why i hate this system and my internet deleted the message right as i was going to hit send, FML!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i hat this system. it arrived to me with the box opened, and with rocks in the box! system leaked, filter is a yucky brown and i haven't even filled 100 gallons. so many cons, not enough pros. if you ahve the option of buying another system, i highly suggest you do. i hear these systems are disposable, not just my model, everything they make!! i could go on and on, and i did, but it went away, and i have a busy day ahead of me, im not retyping all that back out. just do yourself a favor. and buy another system


----------



## RocLok (Sep 8, 2011)

So the basic way a Reverse Osmosis filter works is that the water is pressed into the filter by incoming pressure, some clean water makes it through and part is sent to your drain as waste water.  You have to have both flowing otherwise it is not really working right.  It looks like your system has a few sediment possibly carbon filter and 2 reverse osmosis filter cartridges.  This allows you to produce more water than some systems.  But if you want to be able to have water on demand you really need the expansion tank.  Also many people have a separate spigot for the RO water, because using this to clean does no good and only reduces the flow rate.  You do not want to run hot water through this filter system, so if you have your faucet on a medium temperature the way you have it setup now you will have a trickle of cold clean water and a bunch of non filtered hot water.  The reason for the dirty looking water at first is simply that you need to run the system clear for 5-10 min before the sediment from shipping will be flushed out.  

Hopefully once the system is all dialed in you will be happy with it.  I have something like yours (a few more filters), it takes 10-15 min to fill a 5 gal bucket but my water is just water.  The HD does have expansion tanks, more plumbing fun but it will resolve some of the issues you are having.  Adding a booster pump will not help because it takes time to filter the water, forcing it through will create more leaks and reduce the life of the filter.

Good luck!

-Ryan


----------

